# Picnic



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great pics & well done Toby











Go Toby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! What a great event. You are so lucky to live in the area of the country where it is held. How fabuous. And whoa!!! Maltese King... what a great honor. And he looks so cute in that outfit.... Wow!

[attachment=8227:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations to King Toby!







His little silver shoes are a scream, dressed to kill, stylin to the nines!







Looks like a fun event, wish we had something like that in my area.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I am soooo jealous!! I tried to make it this year, but just way to busy to get away. I must say this event has been the talk of the town for the last 6-months. I'm amazed at how much time and effort goes into these annual picnics.

And Toby is the KING!! What a kick. How cool is that??
















Did you have a chance to meet Marie, from France? She is an awesome gal. And actually did come all the way from France, just for the picnic
















Congrats, little Toby Dude!!!
















Love the pics. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations and Hail King Toby!! But then again, after seeing your pictures, I doubt that you had much competition.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Congratulations and Hail King Toby!! But then again, after seeing your pictures, I doubt that you had much competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet Toby won "hands-down". No doubt


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, his pictures made me laugh














he is such a cool dude







. I hope he didn't walk funny with those shoes in front of all those people like Sparkey does. tell him congratulations and we think he really deserved to be the King







we are so proud of him.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

King Toby. How great.







We are proud of you.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

wow that is so neat. Loved the pictures they was just so good. Congrad. King Toby so proud of you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WAY TO GO TOBY!!!!!! .. you are the KING!!!








Thanks for the photos! Is this event held every year about this same time? Do you have to sign up to go?
I don't recall exactly where this event took place..I assume there are pet friendly hotels nearby?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> WAY TO GO TOBY!!!!!! .. you are the KING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NMR still has the "picnic" link up. Here it is. I think they will announce shortly, when and where next year's picnic will be.

Check out the link: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...formation2.html


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow Congrats Toby







You are the man.







Where did you find the outfit, I LOVE it. He is so cute. I would have loved to have gone to the event.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Toby ~ I'm sure he was the most stylish guy there! I'm going to check the link out now.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Congrats Toby...with an outfit like that it would have been nearly impossible not to win...what a cutie pie.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

whoo hoo!!







see, toby knew he was royalty all along!!









that's awesome!! great pics!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Toby !











My friend Halen from Michigan went to the picnic too with her two malts Comet and Sigmund.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

One of our own is Da King! Toby rocks and so does Toby's Mom for putting together the Birthday Exchange. Thanks so much!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations King Toby! Thanks for the pics. Looks like that would be a lot of fun to attend.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

YAY King Toby...so handsome!!







What a great event!! Thanks for posting and sharing pics of event!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics and information. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to go next year. Just kinda curious if there is anyone in or around Charleston/Huntington WV who would like to meet up to drive and stay together in order to help with costs. Don't know how long of a drive that would be, but I bet it would be fun!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats to Toby!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*WOW. Our own Tobykins is KING. What an honour*. 





<div align="center"></span>HEIL KING TOBY














</span>


*Does that mean you (Nicole) have to bow to him when you enter a room now??














*



*Does he expect you to serve him his meals on a silver platter?? Maybe he will want you to taste his food first - just to make sure it is 'just' right!!!














*



*You will have to turn his sheets down now at night in his bed.







*



*OMG do you realise what this means!!!! You are not going to get any peace what so ever. LOL LOL*



*Anyway congratualtions Toby deserves it.*



*Dede and Chloe from down under*



*~u wook dead spunky Toby, way to go ~ Miss Chloe







*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212356
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yeah but Nicole, it still means you are HIS servant!! LOL


















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Got this from another list I'm on. Thought I would share. 

http://www.ozaukeepress.com/good-living.html


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Got this from another list I'm on. Thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.ozaukeepress.com/good-living.html[/B]


I saw that! How awesome. I printed it off and plan to add it to my scrapbook!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213417
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was so COOL, they made the local "Press". I sure hope the publicity helps.

I printed it as well


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations, and well deserved. He looks so cute dressed up. Such a little stud muffin.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Congrats, just love all the pictures


----------

